# 10 gallon guppy tank



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

this is my 10gallon 
ignore the heater and algae 
the tank has been running for about a year 
i planted it a week or two ago with Echinodorus tenellus, Anubias nana, and i think Anubias Lanceolata? plus the hornwort and duckweed that was already in the tank.
so far its just guppies and snails but i plan on putting in some otos or a small bristlenose 

lighting: 2 13W spiral cfls in a standard canopy 
filter: aquaclear jr. with sponge filter over the intake
no co2 (but i might make a new diy setup)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a lovely and natural-looking tank. I think otos will love it. (I love otos; they're among my favourite fish)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i really miss having Echinodorus tenellus in my main tank

as for the Anubias Lanceolata, it may be an amazon sword. Lanceolata often only grows a few new leaves a year, so likely it is not it. If you do get a bristlenose, they do love to munch on the echinodorus species. I much prefer ottos over Bristlenose, as BNs can be destructive to foreground plants. Especially zebra ottos, i really need to get some of them...

Your heater may be able to fit behind the tall plant to make it less noticeable as well


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

neven said:


> as for the Anubias Lanceolata, it may be an amazon sword. Lanceolata often only grows a few new leaves a year, so likely it is not it.
> 
> Your heater may be able to fit behind the tall plant to make it less noticeable as well


im sure it is an anubias species and there are two main plants and three divisions so that could be why it looks big, they were originally going to go into my main tank a year ago but i had to get rid of my tinfoil barbs first but that never happened

i was a little worried about burning the plants with it, do you think that would be an issue? and my sponge filter is there so there might not be enough space anyway.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

since its such a small heater i strongly doubt it will, you can always keep a close eye on it to see if it affects the leaves around the heater


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very pretty!


----------

